# So... This happened.



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

It has been about a year since I chose to end my last boy Motley's suffering, when he developed a very large and aggressive tumor. I was sure after that ordeal, having to make the decision to have a rat who reminded me so much of my heart rat put to sleep, I was done with rats. At least for a few years. I hung on to the cages and hammocks and hides, purely out of sentiment, each item collecting dust in their respective places. I have entertained the idea of getting more, looked at a few breeders, scrolled through the pages of a couple rescues, even looked in the tank of my local Petsmart. none of it could really sway my decision. Rats were on hold until I was emotionally ready to commit to them again. Well, I was on the way back home about four hours away after a week of staying a few states away with my boyfriend while he was working out of town. I got a call from my aunt, apparently her son had found a baby squirrel while working on an old out of work car. I was the only person she knew to call. I contemplate telling her no, until I hear her son, my notoriously irresponsible cousin, in the background saying he wants to keep it. I say I will take it, thinking of anyone I can call that is legally allowed to raise and release squirrels. A friend of my dad's is a Wildlife and Fisheries agent, I plan on calling for information on a wildlife rehab.

Fast forward a few hours and I meet up with my aunt in a gas station parking lot. She gives me the tiny brown creature, eyes still closed, wrapped in a green t-shirt to keep it warm. It doesn't look like a baby squirrel, I unwrap, wanting to get a better look at the little thing... It's a rat. A tiny, wiggly little rat.

So, everyone meet Badger. I am currently hand feeding her until she is able to eat lab blocks. In a couple weeks, she will be getting two (maybe three) new friends.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

I think I stared at the picture for a good five minutes while my brain spewed ooogly gooogly baby noises about those baby paws and lips. Welcome back to rats! Good luck with her!


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I know! Her little paws. Are just too cute. I just stare at her. I can?t believe how much of a baby she is. And thank you!!


----------



## ratatat tat (Apr 27, 2018)

I love her!


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

She is gorgeous and things always have a way of working out. You have to post more pictures as she gets older!!


----------



## Spud_The_Rat (Jan 28, 2018)

im SO happy for you !!!!


----------



## Jem33111 (May 15, 2018)

I'm sorry but are you sure that is a rat because I looked at some baby squirrel pictures and it looks very similar.


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

I think she looks very much like a baby rat. OMG, I stared at the photo for like 10 minutes before I could write something. What a cutie!


----------

